# Looking for quilt fabric



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I need to make a quilt similar to this one. Can anyone tell me where I can find fabric like that. I needs to depict Texas History. It will be for a raffle next April, so I have some time to get it done.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Sorry the picture didn't show up. 

Any it's just panels with different pictures. The Alamo, Texas long horn cattle, oil wells, an armadillo, mocking bird, blue bonnet, yellow rose. 

You get the picture. I guess they are not panels but novelty fabric that is fussy cut. It will have the picture in the center of the block.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Photo shows up for me.
I can't help you with fabric but I specially like the red and blue prints.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It sounds like the same type of fabric that WV had a couple of years ago. It was a special fabric that was put out for the shop hop tour thingy. Limited quantities. So, probably the best thing to do would to be to contact independent shops and see if they have a panel.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

from Pinterest.....LOL

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/4375628

cute idea using iron ons...
http://www.etsy.com/listing/43779219/9-easy-to-use-iron-on-state-of-texas?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/1288801...7103d4223c513d6317e852f0&utm_source=Pinterest

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/pro...y_Sara_Khammash_-_12_yd/Craft_Supplies/Fabric

Seems like Moda has different patterns....check out pinterest ....just search Texas fabric


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GrannyG, that's what I'm looking for in that first link.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Our local quilt shop is going out of business but I think they still have some of this and the first one Granny G. posted. If you are interested, I'll be glad to pick up some for you at 25% off. The one below also came in navy, but it is long gone. The squares are 4-3/4" inside the red sashing.
The other fabrics on the quilt are also from the Texas Shop Hop last year, and I'm not sure if the store will have any left. Let me know if you want me to check tomorrow as they are selling out fast.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Belfrybat, but I found what I need. Guess what it is at a local quilt shop.

http://www.creations-online.com/fabrics/moda-texas-lone-star-state.htm

I'm gonna use this lighter colored panel, the put two borders around it then put blocks around it with different items fussy cut from the Quilt Across Texas fabric, then put bluebonnet fabric on back.


----------

